# kbwebb is becoming a Johnson 21/02/2017!!!



## kbwebb

:hi: 

after almost 5 years together weve finally decided to tie the knot! :happydance:

we have both wanted to get married for a few years now but always put it off as we couldnt afford our dream venue (The ashes Endon) and no other venues matched up.. well today he suprised me with a love letter that said we were to be married 21st february 2017 at our dream venue!!!! i couldnt believe it but so chuffed.

over the past year or so we have been getting bits and bobs, we currently have:
- my dress and veil (both from bhs, dress was £57 instead of £250 and veil was £30)
- LO's dress and fluffy jacket (£32 and £16)
-DF's wedding ring £200
- my wedding ring £175 but were going to use that as my engagement ring and buy a wedding ring that matches his as my current engagement ring is a twisted ring that doesnt sit right with any others. :dohh:



DFs ring 
https://www.hsamuel.co.uk/webstore/d/9102310/sterling+silver+9ct+yellow+gold+stripe+ring/
my dress
https://www.bhs.co.uk/en/bhuk/produ...jessica-long-wedding-dress-3991777?bi=0&ps=40
veil
https://www.bhs.co.uk/webapp/wcs/st...d=471109&categoryId=471153&productId=17293270
LO's dress
https://www.bhs.co.uk/en/bhuk/produ...le-ivory-flower-girl-dress-4027463?bi=0&ps=40
venue
https://theashes-venue.co.uk/


----------



## kbwebb

Thought id update this!

weve gone with light pink as a colour scheme, with hessian fabric and birds.

for the centerpieces we have birdcages on each table (https://www.therange.co.uk/birdcage-cream-hanging-tea-light-holder//the-range/fcp-product/76645)
they will be sitting on log slices, and weve put fake roses all inside around the candle holder. 

Favours are going to be scratch cards in envelopes that say 'for richer or poorer' on them. :D this is going to cost about £35.

Ive got two flower girls (one is dd) who are wearing these (https://www.bhs.co.uk/en/bhuk/produ...er-girl-dress-5094283?bi=0&ps=40#BVRRWidgetID)
with light pink sashes.

the two bridesmaids are wearing (https://www.debenhamsweddings.com/p...ail-dress/60514_FFN0024348/?categoryId=836932) i got them for £7 each!!!!!

Weve booked a photographer https://www.scottsharman.com/ for £500

Flowers are by https://bloominwonderful.co.uk/Home.php
were having flowers for the flower girls bridesmaids, me, groom, best man and also an arrangement for the registrars table which will be put on the top table in the evening. :thumbup:

In the evening were having a violin lady https://www.laurencharlotteviolin.com/ shes fab we havent decided yet it she will finish with our first dance or if we will get the dj to do that. arent sure yet. 

Our wedding cake is by cupcake yourself (https://www.cupcakeyourself.co.uk/wedding-cake-gallery-5991.html) and weve got these cake toppers to go on top.. https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/159097503/personalized-wedding-cake-topper-bird?ref=shop_home_feat_4

the bunting to decorate the barn is this https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/Tra...0068&clkid=2706608770866037524&_qi=RTM2108002


our place cards and table numbers are these , https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221698487612


----------

